# BLASC CLIENT DEINSTALLIEREN



## *SEVIL* (Gast) (3. Oktober 2006)

HI ich möchte den blasc client deinstalliert haben 
wie deinstallier ich das per software steht da nix 
hilfe wie deinstallier ich das?
Also Blasc rafter und Blasc Client mit Pfrofiler 

wie geht das?


----------



## Roran (3. Oktober 2006)

*SEVIL* schrieb:


> HI ich möchte den blasc client deinstalliert haben
> wie deinstallier ich das per software steht da nix
> hilfe wie deinstallier ich das?
> Also Blasc rafter und Blasc Client mit Pfrofiler
> ...


Um BLASC komplet zu löschen mußte diese Verzeichnisse löschen.

World of Warcraft\BLASC
World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCProfiler
World of Warcraft\Interface\AddOns\BLASCrafter


----------

